# Steam Link - oder wie am TV zocken



## troschan (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Zockens am Fernsehen im Wohnzimmer, wenn der PC im Arbeitszimmer steht.
Ich habe lange auf der Xbox 360 und One gespielt, bin aber inzwischen eher wieder auf dem PC angekommen, da ich wieder zu meinen „ursprünglichen“ Spielen zurück finde, den Strategiespielen wie Anno, Total War, etc. Aber auch mal sowas wie Assassins Creed, etc. 
Ich möchte aber gerne nicht dort spielen wo der PC steht, sondern im Wohnzimmer am Fernseher oder einem Monitor der da steht. (Netzwerk an beiden Standorten vorhanden.)

Bisher habe ich das immer mal wieder über die einen Steam Link gemacht, aber da ich das jetzt stärker nutzen möchte würde ich gerne schauen was es da für Alternativen gibt. 

Also bis jetzt habe ich auf dem Schirm:

A) Steam Link in Steamlink Box
Probleme für mich sind einerseits auf Full HD beschränkt, andererseits gibt es Probleme Spiele zu integrieren von uPlay oder Windows UWP. Vorteil: günstig da alle Hardware da. 


B) Steamlink über extra NUC
Problematik andere Spiele zu integrieren bleibt, aber da „PC“ insgesamt sehr flexibel, auch um mal klassische PC Inhalte auf den TV zu bringen. Sollte auch mehr als FHD können?

C) Nvidia Shield Pro? 
Sollte eigentlich meine Pain Points aus a) erledigen, ist aber sonst eingeschränkt? Wäre vermutlich B) sinnvoller? 

Momentane Hardware ist am PC: Nvidia Grafikkarte

Am TV hängt sonst noch ne Xbox One X, Apple TV 4K, Switch, wenn ma darüber das irgendwie adressieren kann. 

Was ist denn eure Meinung dazu? Wie würdet ihr das angehen? 
Danke!

Tim


----------



## Finallin (18. Oktober 2020)

Wie weit stehen denn PC und TV auseinander? 
Streaming wäre für mich persönlich die aller letzte Lösung, ich würde wenn es irgendwie möglich ist einfach ein gutes Kabel verlegen.


----------



## troschan (18. Oktober 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Wie weit stehen denn PC und TV auseinander?
> Streaming wäre für mich persönlich die aller letzte Lösung, ich würde wenn es irgendwie möglich ist einfach ein gutes Kabel verlegen.


Leider 2 Stockwerke 😂
Also ein Kabel ist leider keine Option. Den PC runter stellen auch nicht.


----------



## theoturtle (18. Oktober 2020)

Je nach TV könntest du mal versuchen es über die Steamlink-App zu streamen. Im Gegensatz zur Hardware Variante unterstütz sie laut offiziellen angaben 4k bis 60Hz. Bei Kabelgebundenem Netzwerk. Ginge wohl auch über den AppleTV
Quelle: Steam








						Steam Link on Steam
					

Extend your Steam gaming experience to your mobile device, TV, or another PC - all you need is a local network or internet connection. In addition, the Steam Link app now supports Remote Play Together. Now you can join games hosted on a friend’s PC just by clicking a link.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Mit dem Shield habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber der hat ja auch 4k. Würde ich aufgrund der Anschaffungskosten erstmal nach hinten stellen.


----------



## troschan (18. Oktober 2020)

Mein TV von Philips hat zwar die Steam Link App, aber keine Möglichkeit der Verbindung eines Controllers da er nur WLAN und kein BT hat 

Das AppleTV hat glaube ich kein Steam Link / in Home Streaming weil Apple das aktiv verhindert mit den Gamestreaming Clients. So sind ja auch die Clients von Microsoft, Nvidia oder Google zum Gamestreaming nicht da.

Nachtrag: 
Gerade gesehen das Gamestreaming jetzt von Steam auch da ist. Bleibt noch das Problem das in Steam die uPlay Spiele/UWP nicht direkt da sind. Wobei es da ja den UWPHook gibt für die Windows Dinger und uPlay exes so eingebunden werden können...


----------



## mettrader21 (25. März 2021)

Wenn ich den Thread nochmal aufgreifen darf. Stehe aktuell vor einer ähnlichen Problematik. Habe einen LG TV im Wohnzimmer und einen Beamer im Heimkino-Keller.

Ziel wäre: 
Zocken im Keller oder Wohnzimmer, ohne den PC im Arbeitszimmer zu verstellen.
1Gbit Netzwerk vorhanden auch per Kabel, PC mit 2080ti Geforce Graka

Investition wäre für mich nicht so dramatisch; möchte in 4k60fps streamen und per Controller zocken.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es? Wäre super, wenn hier jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Riv (2. November 2021)

Hey Troschan und  Mettrader21,

ich habe in etwa das selbe Problem wie ihr,
Darf ich fragen wie ihr es gelöst habt?
mit nem Nvidia Shield TV Pro?


----------



## HisN (2. November 2021)

<-- hat seine Shield damals zum Kauf ausprobiert.
a) Du brauchst schon nen richtigen Kracher-Rechner wenn Du in 4K zocken möchtest, denn der Rechner muss ja den Stream-Encode ZUSÄTZLICH leisten (10-15% kostet Dich das).
b) Ist nen Stream. Das merkt man gerne mal bei schnelleren Games.
c) Akkert Dein PC wie verrückt und gleichzeitig auch noch Dein Home-Theater. Das haut ordentlich bei der Stromrechnung rein

Das Shield macht übrigens nix anderes als per Shadowplay den ganzen Bildschirm zu übertragen, und zusätzlich noch ein paar Eingabegeräte zu übertragen. Da kann man ja am Ende (mit ein bisschen trixxen) jedes Game was auf dem PC läuft auf die Glotze bringen.

Fazit: Mich nervt es das mein Rechner langsamer ist als am 4K-Monitor, ich ab und zu Streaming-Artefakte bekomme und ein Lag vorhanden ist, neben dem Stromverbrauch.
Dann kann man das auch gleich per GFN machen, dann läuft der Rechner nicht nebenher, ODER sich endlich den 43/48" 4K-144hz-Monitor neben den Rechner stellen, den man sowieso schon immer haben wollte.


Ich würde in jedem Fall eine Kabel-Lösung vorziehen, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. November 2021)

troschan schrieb:


> Mein TV von Philips hat zwar die Steam Link App, aber keine Möglichkeit der Verbindung eines Controllers da er nur WLAN und kein BT hat
> 
> Das AppleTV hat glaube ich kein Steam Link / in Home Streaming weil Apple das aktiv verhindert mit den Gamestreaming Clients. So sind ja auch die Clients von Microsoft, Nvidia oder Google zum Gamestreaming nicht da.
> 
> ...


steam link funktioniert am Apple TV 4K ohne Probleme. Einfach LAN Kabel in den Apple TV 4K Stecken, Controller via BT verbinden und los spielen ✌🏼️

Du kannst doch Ubisoft und co per Steam fremde Games verknüpfen. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren 


mettrader21 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread nochmal aufgreifen darf. Stehe aktuell vor einer ähnlichen Problematik. Habe einen LG TV im Wohnzimmer und einen Beamer im Heimkino-Keller.
> 
> Ziel wäre:
> Zocken im Keller oder Wohnzimmer, ohne den PC im Arbeitszimmer zu verstellen.
> ...



Ein Apple TV 4K oder eine ähnliche Box wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------

